# Do you still use expired lens cleaner?



## tecboy (Jun 22, 2014)

I have been using this liquid lens cleaner until today. I just saw an expiration date.  It expired three years ago.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 22, 2014)

If it's _very _old, it turns the images you take to black & white. :mrgreen:


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 22, 2014)

480sparky said:


> If it's _very _old, it turns the images you take to black & white. :mrgreen:



And you can only use expired lens cleaner on expired lenses.


----------



## runnah (Jun 22, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> And you can only use expired lens cleaner on expired lenses.



Mind = blown


----------



## snerd (Jun 22, 2014)

I just looked at mine............ now I know why my photos suck!!


----------



## KmH (Jun 22, 2014)

An expiration date? Holy marketing dodge Batman!

Nikon lens cleaning solution in the 4 fl oz bottle has no expiration date.

A 4 fl oz bottle lasts me about 25 years.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 23, 2014)

Spray your bathroom mirror with it. If it still works, then it is OK to use it for your camera lens...if your mirror turns cloudy,  use it for your lens anyway then you have a brand-new filter with special effects...:mrgreen:


----------



## pgriz (Jun 23, 2014)

Yeah, expiration dates make sense for food-stuff and drugs, but for basic solutions that are not heat-sensitive, light-sensitive or oxidizable, there is little need for an "expiry" date.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 23, 2014)

Expired lens cleaner can lead to excessive ghosting and other paranormal activities in your photos.
So ... be careful
:mrgreen:

or maybe not .. probably not ...


----------



## petrochemist (Jun 23, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Yeah, expiration dates make sense for food-stuff and drugs, but for basic solutions that are not heat-sensitive, light-sensitive or oxidizable, there is little need for an "expiry" date.



There are other reasons why the solution may go off.
The lighter components can evaporate, if water is present biological growth can severely effect it, perhaps some of the components might gradually polymerise, in some cases samples can pick up contamination from the local atmosphere...

All of these are factors I've seen in relativly inert mixtures in less than a year (in some cases biological growth can be significant in just a few weeks even for fully refigerated samples)
The expiry date is probably just the time period the manufacturer feels reasonably confidant the product should contine to meet the as new specification. But it seems increasingly common for manufacturers to add an expiry date just to cover themselves.
Using it after this date you will have no claim against them if it doesn't do it's job properly, but used with caution it'll probably work fine for many years beyond it's expiry.

IMO food expiry dates are sometimes just as meaningless, with some cheese given expiry dates that I feel are well before it has had a chance to develop it's proper flavor. (Best after?)


----------



## snowbear (Jun 24, 2014)

tecboy said:


> I have been using this liquid lens cleaner until today. I just saw an expiration date.  It expired three years ago.



Spit & paper towels don't expire.


----------



## mkoller (Jun 30, 2014)

I would not be too concerned. I am just carefull that the micro cloth or whatever you are using is free of grit.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 30, 2014)

My camera's warranty has expired

but I still use it  :mrgreen:


----------



## unpopular (Jun 30, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > If it's _very _old, it turns the images you take to black & white. :mrgreen:
> ...



everyone, send your expired lens cleaner my way. i can definitely make use of it.


----------

